# Medicare Audit for Physical/Occupation Therapy



## kibbit99 (May 19, 2010)

Hello All!

Is there any other special criteria needed for PT/OT charts besides, the Rx, Plan of Care, time, Eval, re-eval, etc?  What does an auditor look for? 

Thanks,

Kim


----------

